# Video games?



## smokeymose (Dec 2, 2021)

It's been a little slow and I thought I'd ask something I've been wondering about
Last year the Mrs. got me a PS4 for my birthday because she got tired of me rattling around the house like a bell clapper while we were shut down.
20+ years ago I was into computer games and built a couple of systems which were top shelf then but doorstops now.
I got tired of that like many of my hobbies.
Anyway, though I'm no good at it I get a kick out of playing now and then through the day. I get killed a lot!!
I was wondering if anyone else plays and what they play.
I like sci-fi types with a sense of humor....






.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 2, 2021)

I have the Nintendo classic. And the N64 re-release. Like playing them from time to time. That's about as much gaming I do.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 2, 2021)

I have PS4. I play it from time to time…Call of Duty WWII.  My son plays it the most…he likes Stars Wars Jedi Fallen Order.

Graphics are amazing from what I grew up to….Atari first, then Nintendo, then we had Sega Genesis.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2021)

My kids have Xbox ones and other stuff. I'd like to play as the games look awesome but it's too many buttons and combinations for me. I loved contra on Nintendo and can kick any of y'all's ass in Mario Cart on Wii or Nintendo switch


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2021)

Lmao! Video games have come a long way since I was a kid! Remember the old atari game "tank" boy that was some graphics! I don't ever play but my son loves them...about 3 years ago my wife took him to Casper Wyoming for a tournament (he has friends there) him and his buddy took 1st place. I'd get killed too often and my thumbs don't move fast enough.

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My kids have Xbox ones and other stuff. I'd like to play as the games look awesome but it's too many buttons and combinations for me. I loved contra on Nintendo and can kick any of y'all's ass in Mario Cart on Wii or Nintendo switch


 Sounds like you and me are doing a Dance Off!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I was into computer games and built a couple of systems which were top shelf then but doorstops now.


I was into it too . I have some muscle bound systems all built from scratch . I got into the water cooled over clocking and just abusing them to see what they would do . The tech advances so fast though . 
I had 11 PC with 2 servers on a network in the house . All self taught . Kids loved it . Movies music and games they could play from the server in the house . We used to play Quake 3 and half life . 
Like to have that money back . LOL .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2021)

Used to play Sonic with the kids. Other then that when I was younger. My neighborhood friend got Pong when it first came out. We wasted a whole summer playing that game. I was more into playing Foosball or pool. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Used to play Sonic with the kids. Other then that when I was younger. My neighborhood friend got Pong when it first came out. We wasted a whole summer playing that game. I was more into playing Foosball or pool.
> 
> Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 517973



Foos may be the devil, but I got alot of free beers playing.

Chris


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 2, 2021)

I pretty much only play Bethesda games. I.e Elder Scrolls and Fallout franchise games.  I got hooked on Elder Scrolls Morrowind close to twenty years ago, and then migrated to its successors Oblivion and Skyrim.  Got into some of the Fallout games after that which are similar in structure.  Of these, probably spent more time with Skyrim than any other.  Its got to be ten years old or so, and I still enjoy playing it from time to time, and my daughter enjoys these games too.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2021)

As a teen in the 70's when they first came out, i enjoyed the heck out of Pong.  Then when Space Invaders first showed up, I spent a huge amount of hours at a local Diner that had that one in their entry lobby.  Funny thing most days when a friend and i went there to play during business hours, there was a salesman, in his 30's or more in there playing also, most days instead of working.  Then Pacman and Ms Pacman, Stargate, Defender, Dig Dug, etc.  Most of those type games from the late 70's to early 80's.
Later in life when my Son was 9 or 10 we played some games on the WII.  Once he got the XBOX and forward I didn't play much after then.  In the early 2000's I bought my own upright machine with 9 of my favorite games in it as mentioned above.  I thought I'd be playing for 5+ hours at a time in my 40's like I did in my 20's.  After 30 minutes my hands and shoulder hurt so much I couldn't play any longer.  Who'd have thought?  LOL.  i still would love to pla those old ones, but no longer available.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 2, 2021)

Can't lie I play PS4 online fairly regularly. Usually the latest Call of Duty game. Play online with my GM at work and his dad.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2021)

Oh man I would love to have the time to play them.  Used to play as a kid.  All the consoles from Nintendo, Sega, PS1, then on to PC gaming.  Wasted a lot of time playing Everquest.

I rarely play though as I'm the kind of person that throws myself into it and can't stand not to kick the crap out of a game or rise to a challenge haha.

These days during the pandemic I play once a week friendly online games of AmongUs with another online community I became a part of during the pandemic.  I don't play it hard at all.  It's more of a BS'ing and chatting with folks and just goofing off while playing something.
I do really well at it though but could do AMAZING at if I committed it but not going to do that.

Had there been e-sports and real gaming challenages and money making opportunities back when I played then I would have given it a shot.  Used to win my hometowns BlockBuster game challenge and kick the crap out of 95% of the people I played in just about anygame... anything except pure racing.  Can't figure out why I've always sucked at pure racing.  Put some weapons or fighting in it and I'm great.  Just can't do pure racing haha.

Nice thread btw! :)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2021)

My daughter has friends in Omaha that buys, refurbishes,  and sells video games that used to fill arcades. His basement and garage are full of them... it's fun to go play them! 

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> My daughter has friends in Omaha that buys, refurbishes,  and sells video games that used to fill arcades. His basement and garage are full of them... it's fun to go play them!
> 
> Ryan


That sounds like a great way to kill several hours.  I would love something like that.  I used to go to aucuins that had a lot of the old games refurbished and it was stepping back in time.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2021)

The first computer I ever bought was a 286 bought just to game. I’ve had many since then. I usually upgrade at a minimum every three years, usually 2. I’ve been into sci fantasy games forever. Started back with games like Might and Magic, Baldurs Gate and Ultima. Started on the MMO’s with Everquest. I’ve played most of those , WoW, Elder Scrolls Online, and a host of others. Loved Dragons Dogma, all the Dragon Age and many others. Got to the point where they took too much time so took a break them for about a year or so. I’m going to play a couple this winter but no MMO. Going to play Red Dead Redemption 2 , Greedfall and maybe the Assasins Creed Viking one. Also wouldn’t mind trying a new Witcher when it comes out. My current rig is a 17” MSI Dragon laptop with 32g ram and an Nvidia GTX980. With work travel I always spent the dough on high end laptops. With travel much reduced I’ve been eyeballing a new desktop. Going to get someone with an Nvidia 3080 TI sooner or later.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 2, 2021)

Had the Atari when it first came out 40 some years ago. PAC-Man, baby! Got over that. Now days when board I tend the smokehouse. So much more productive. Each their own though.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 2, 2021)

Comadore 64? Intelivision? My father was/is an IT computer guy from back when computers weighed more than me. He had great computers, I was never aloud to game on them. Nintendo... Yup. Sega Genisis... Yup. Nintendo 64... Think my brother stole it.


----------



## Alsta (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm an avid gamer, Been playing since the days of Atari as a child. Huge into MMO's, Currently playing Elder Scrolls online and Fallout 76 on the PC
if you like Sci-fi games, check out the fallout series those are alot of fun.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 3, 2021)

Son has all kind of systems and he has a space game you have to wear 3D goggles, i had to quit playing it because i would have spent a lot of $$ to buy me the same lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 3, 2021)

I play several hours a day.  One of the reasons I get up so early.  I have just about every PS3 game there is and many Xbox.  I have not got a PS4 yet as I am to cheap to pay over $15 a game.  I buy used games on amazon.  I do not do online stuff as those kids are to good for me.  It takes practice.  Take it slow and and look around a lot.  Tomb Raider games might be good for you and I really enjoys them.  I like all the Tom Clancy's games and call of duty.  That Border lands is good.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

None for me but all of my kids play.
Oldest son played ALOT while in the Navy but I believe has cut back some since he's transitioning back to civilian life. I tried a little but was afraid I'd get hooked lol.
But man if I could find Frogger again....


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I was into it too . I have some muscle bound systems all built from scratch . I got into the water cooled over clocking and just abusing them to see what they would do . The tech advances so fast though .
> I had 11 PC with 2 servers on a network in the house . All self taught . Kids loved it . Movies music and games they could play from the server in the house . We used to play Quake 3 and half life .
> Like to have that money back . LOL .


Never got as far as water cooling, but my last system had 5 fans including the ones on the cooling tower, video card and power supply.
The cooling tower fan was adjustable. At full tilt it sounded like an airport LOL! And a whole 2 gigs of ram!!!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I play several hours a day.  One of the reasons I get up so early.  I have just about every PS3 game there is and many Xbox.  I have not got a PS4 yet as I am to chrap to pay over $15 a game.  I buy used games on amazon.  I do not do online stuff as those kids are to good for me.  It takes practice.  Take it slow and and look around a lot.  Tomb Raider games might be good for you and I really enjoys them.  I like all the Tom Clancy's games and call of duty.  That Border lands is good.


I get games used at Gamestop usually.
I don't do online games either for the same reason. It's getting hard to find any newer ones that don't require online play.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2021)

Last game I played was asteroids .


----------



## texomakid (Dec 3, 2021)

My gaming peaked on Atari Pong ...


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 3, 2021)

I've been playing since the early 80's starting on an Apple IIe with dual floppy drives, LOL. The original Castle Wolfenstein, what a game. Ultima IV. Been playing on a home built PC  for the last ~20yrs, not as nice as some of you have shown, but I'm way more into stand alone RPGs like Fallout (loved III and New Vegas, IV was OK), Skyrim, Dragon Age, The Witcher Series and their like that don't need the super response times like online FPS games. Assassins Creed Black Flag was cool, I want to try the Viking one. I've been playing a lot of wierd indy game lately, EPIC gives away a couple free games every month. "Don't Starve" was fun and "Sunless Sea" is bizarre but interesting. Oh, "The Long Dark", pretty cool.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 3, 2021)

Who can forget "You have died of dysentery".


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Who can forget "You have died of dysentery".


Dying of dysentery reminds me of survival games. I played the survival game Ark for awhile. It was harsh!! You literally have to immediately find shelter, food, fire etc. It was very cool but required so much daily check in time to keep your animals and structures secure from others u quit.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> I've been playing since the early 80's starting on an Apple IIe with dual floppy drives, LOL. The original Castle Wolfenstein, what a game. Ultima IV. Been playing on a home built PC  for the last ~20yrs, not as nice as some of you have shown, but I'm way more into stand alone RPGs like Fallout (loved III and New Vegas, IV was OK), Skyrim, Dragon Age, The Witcher Series and their like that don't need the super response times like online FPS games. Assassins Creed Black Flag was cool, I want to try the Viking one. I've been playing a lot of wierd indy game lately, EPIC gives away a couple free games every month. "Don't Starve" was fun and "Sunless Sea" is bizarre but interesting. Oh, "The Long Dark", pretty cool.


Love all the games you mentioned pretty much. Excited that a new Dragon Age is coming out next year. Assassins creed early games I hated but they morphed it from action to an RPG / action. The one in Egypt is amazing!! LOL this thread is going to have me back in the doghouse for hours spent in the upstairs office “working”


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 3, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Dying of dysentery reminds me of survival games. I played the survival game Ark for awhile. It was harsh!! You literally have to immediately find shelter, food, fire etc. It was very cool but required so much daily check in time to keep your animals and structures secure from others u quit.


The Long Dark and Don't Starve are both survival but they're stand alone so no checking in required. The Long Dark is "semi-realistic" just you vs nature.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> I've been playing since the early 80's starting on an Apple IIe with dual floppy drives, LOL. The original Castle Wolfenstein, what a game. Ultima IV. Been playing on a home built PC  for the last ~20yrs, not as nice as some of you have shown, but I'm way more into stand alone RPGs like Fallout (loved III and New Vegas, IV was OK), Skyrim, Dragon Age, The Witcher Series and their like that don't need the super response times like online FPS games. Assassins Creed Black Flag was cool, I want to try the Viking one. I've been playing a lot of wierd indy game lately, EPIC gives away a couple free games every month. "Don't Starve" was fun and "Sunless Sea" is bizarre but interesting. Oh, "The Long Dark", pretty cool.


I actually had a Castle Wolfenstein disk someone gave me! Might still have it somewhere.
On the PC I liked Civilization, Elder Scrolls Morrowwind and Far Cry, but there's no way to win Civilization against the computer and with the others I got to a point I just couldn't get past and tired of it. I got away from gaming for a few years and then my computer just didn't cut it. Also I was tired of being shut up in the bedroom with the desktop. With the console I can be out in the living room with my armchair. I like the ones that have "quests" like Assassins Creed, Borderlands and The Outer Worlds where if you keep getting stuck you can just say screw it and try another quest. It's supposed to be fun, not a chore.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 3, 2021)

Wasted many a hard earned quarter on Space Invaders, Asteroids, PacMan, Galaga, DigDug, FoodFight, SpyHunter, you name it.  Still have the patterns and strategy committed to memory.  Had most consoles Pong through PS4 and trying to score PS5 this year for Christmas.  For some reason I stayed away from PC games.  Not sure why.  I played a few of the PS4 Dark Souls franchise titles a few years a pop and man those were hard games.  Very cool time to be a gamer with all the options.  I have a buddy who's kid is monetized on YouTube making well over 6 figures doing walkthroughs.  Could talk games as much as smoking but admit I do not have the time I used to play.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 3, 2021)

Cool thread 

 smokeymose
 .
Anyone remember 'Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards'? Hilarious game on Apple PC from the early nineties.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Cool thread
> 
> smokeymose
> .
> Anyone remember 'Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards'? Hilarious game on Apple PC from the early nineties.


Yeah, I figured I'd get laughed off the site but this has been interesting.
I remember Leisure Suit Larry but I never played it.
I didn't get my first computer 'til around "98. Gateway. Got hooked on Civilization and Dungeon Siege. Built my first one in 2000 so things would move a little faster.
Things have come a long way....


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Wasted many a hard earned quarter on Space Invaders, Asteroids, PacMan, Galaga, DigDug, FoodFight, SpyHunter, you name it.  Still have the patterns and strategy committed to memory.  Had most consoles Pong through PS4 and trying to score PS5 this year for Christmas.  For some reason I stayed away from PC games.  Not sure why.  I played a few of the PS4 Dark Souls franchise titles a few years a pop and man those were hard games.  Very cool time to be a gamer with all the options.  I have a buddy who's kid is monetized on YouTube making well over 6 figures doing walkthroughs.  Could talk games as much as smoking but admit I do not have the time I used to play.


My ex and my now SIL used to make cheat books for EA. They made a living but I don't remember 6 figures LOL!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 3, 2021)

In grade school I remember playing the Oregon Trail on the Apple II E. My sister always died.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> In grade school I remember playing the Oregon Trail on the Apple II E. My sister always died.


I started to bring that up . That was one recommended for grade school aged kids . Halfway through Wyoming the whole family and all their friends were dead . LOL . My Daughter was freaked out by it .


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 3, 2021)

I am currently playing on PS4.  I play Red Dead Redemption 2 a lot.  It's a western game.  If you are OK with violence and bad language I would recommend it.  Also play a lot of Diablo III and Civilization 6.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> I am currently playing on PS4.  I play Red Dead Redemption 2 a lot.  It's a western game.  If you are OK with violence and bad language I would recommend it.  Also play a lot of Diablo III and Civilization 6.


How is Civilization on the PS4?


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 3, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> How is Civilization on the PS4?



It is pretty good.  They had all sorts of upgrades you could get for the game (New Civs, leaders, wonders etc.) and now I think you can get them all in one package.  Used to play Civ II on the old playstation years ago as well but it wasn't nearly as involved as this one.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 3, 2021)

My SIL is a big gamer and I tried a shooting game with VR headset. Don't remember what the name of it was but it was fantastic! I only played it once because I know something horribly addictive when I see it.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> It is pretty good.  They had all sorts of upgrades you could get for the game (New Civs, leaders, wonders etc.) and now I think you can get them all in one package.  Used to play Civ II on the old playstation years ago as well but it wasn't nearly as involved as this one.


I always liked Civ on the computer (I think 3 was the latest I played), but I got tired of the computer coming up with battleships
when all I had was sails and jets when I was just getting airplanes. 
I may check it out. The most I can do is lose and I'm used to that....


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Wasted many a hard earned quarter on Space Invaders, Asteroids, PacMan, Galaga, DigDug, FoodFight, SpyHunter, you name it.  Still have the patterns and strategy committed to memory.  Had most consoles Pong through PS4 and trying to score PS5 this year for Christmas.  For some reason I stayed away from PC games.  Not sure why.  I played a few of the PS4 Dark Souls franchise titles a few years a pop and man those were hard games.  Very cool time to be a gamer with all the options.  I have a buddy who's kid is monetized on YouTube making well over 6 figures doing walkthroughs.  Could talk games as much as smoking but admit I do not have the time I used to play.


 Man Dark Souls is just too damn hard!! I tried the 2nd one and gave up on it in one day lol. Speaking of Pong I was the only kid on our block to get it. That bouncing blip on the Tv was high tech and the whole block was at my house daily  play. 


Colin1230 said:


> Cool thread
> 
> smokeymose
> .
> Anyone remember 'Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards'? Hilarious game on Apple PC from the early nineties.


 Lol Leisure Suit Larry was HILARIOUS! 


bbqbrett said:


> I am currently playing on PS4.  I play Red Dead Redemption 2 a lot.  It's a western game.  If you are OK with violence and bad language I would recommend it.  Also play a lot of Diablo III and Civilization 6.


 I played the original Diablo and liked it. After playing a lot of others I never could get back into those top down view games. I just bought Red Dead 2 on the Wpic launcher last week for $29. Wish I had wa yes another week since Steam had it on sale then. I grossly prefer Steam and 90% of the games I own are on Steam. I will start playing that over the holiday break. I have 16 days in a row off.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2021)

I haven't been on my gaming PC in 8 months . Started it up today and steam spent hours updating . You guys are gonna make me fire up left for dead 2 . Lol


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I haven't been on my gaming PC in 8 months . Started it up today and steam spent hours updating . You guys are gonna make me fire up left for dead 2 . Lol


Funny you say that. Last weekend after I bought Red Dead I fired up mine for the first time in probably a year. I spend darn near two hours on Windows updates , Nvidia driver updates and a host of other updates including Steam and Epic. By the time all the updates were done and game patches applied my attention span was shot and I didn’t play it lol.


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 4, 2021)

5-6 months ago I was bored and looked thru my Steam library to see if I had anything I hadn't played yet. Yeah right, probably 98% of them haven't been played of course. Turns out I'd played all of 6 minutes of Borderlands shortly after it 1st came out so I decided to try it again. I think I've probably got 300-400 hrs into the 4 games now and just have a DLC or two left. Its one of my favorite series and I'll probably play thru again with different characters. Others are the Elder scrolls games, Skyrim, Witcher series, Fallout series, , Assassins Creed Origins, Red Dead Redemption 2, Horizon Zero Dawn... 

Not sure how much longer my pc is gonna be viable for gaming. Built it probably 7 yrs ago and upgraded the GPU a few yrs ago to a 1070Ti but components are just too spendy right now, IF you can find them. I've got a PS4 and I guess PS5 games are backwards compatible so that might be it for awhile.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2021)

Don't know anything about 'Puter Games, and the last time I played one was on Atari.

Bear


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 4, 2021)

Super Mario Bros III. That’s the only one ever. Well, of course everyone played Pong back in the day, so there’s that…

Rick


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 4, 2021)

I haven't had the desktop gamer running for at least 10 years and if I found somewhere to set it up I would dread all that updating, etc.
It's XP and I don't believe there are updates for that anyway. My laptop probably packs more punch.
 I've gotten attached to my 24" screen for the PS4 and my armchair.
Made a trip to Gamestop today.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 $9.99 for the used Witcher and $14.99 for the Fallout still new in the wrapper.
Should be good for a while.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 4, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I always liked Civ on the computer (I think 3 was the latest I played), but I got tired of the computer coming up with battleships
> when all I had was sails and jets when I was just getting airplanes.
> I may check it out. The most I can do is lose and I'm used to that....


Yeah give it a shot.  Just try it on one of the easier levels to start as there is a lot of new stuff to get used to.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 4, 2021)

In the 80s to the mid 90s I was heavily into the Dungeons&Dragons style of PC games.Might and Magic series was easily the best of those style games.Wizardry,Bard's Tale,Ultima series were great too.

The actual D&D Gold Box games were ok.The "newer" Baulder's Gate style games were outstanding...these were the last I played and that was close to 20yrs ago.

If you're truly nostalgic about all the old school PC games GOG.com has all of them playable on modern PCs.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 4, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> Yeah give it a shot.  Just try it on one of the easier levels to start as there is a lot of new stuff to get used to.


I play everything on the easy level :-)


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 4, 2021)

SM, I've been playing vid games since my Dad bought PONG for our TV back in the early 70's. The wife thinks I'm bonkers but I love the hand/eye coordination stimulation. I'm terrible at the new BF series but LMAO.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Last game I played was asteroids .


Man yeah! I'd have so many lifes built up I could go eat supper and come back and still have lifes left!   
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

I also played some Tetris, Donkey Kong, and Berzerk during happy hour on Friday afternoons. My wife played Freddy's Revenge on her parents PC Junior. 

Chirs


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2021)

I remember the first Video "Odyssey" game we had, back in about 1972, right after I got out of the Army.
You had to put a plastic sheet on the TV, that would stick fast.
That sheet had a Ping-Pong net in the middle of the screen, and the ball went back & forth on it's own. All you could do was move your paddle up & down to hit the ball, or just nick it on the top or bottom to change it's direction.

Here's what it looked like, about 50 years ago:






Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I loved contra on Nintendo and can kick any of y'all's ass in Mario Cart on Wii or Nintendo switch





yankee2bbq said:


> Sounds like you and me are doing a Dance Off!



Yall might kick some ass on mario kart but I am pretty sure I could take you in Goldeneye on the N64!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I remember the first Video "Odyssey" game we had, back in about 1972, right after I got out of the Army.
> You had to put a plastic sheet on the TV, that would stick fast.
> That sheet had a Ping-Pong net in the middle of the screen, and the ball went back & forth on it's own. All you could do was move your paddle up & down to hit the ball, or just nick it on the top or bottom to change it's direction.
> 
> ...


Bear, We had that game also back in the 70's , games have come a long ways since then ! :)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2021)

smokeymose
 Dan , you got me goin through some boxes . I still have the original 8 bit Sega console with a few games .
I have all kinds of PC stuff down there . From full working machines to a bunch of parts and games .
My Son has his game cube and an N64 with a bunch of games . Has a PS3 and 4 set up in his room .
Might get some of it set back up .


----------



## normanaj (Dec 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I have all kinds of PC stuff down there . From full working machines to a bunch of parts and games .



I still have an old Tandy 286 machine with both a 5.25" and 3.5" disk drives.Had to add the 10MB hard drive myself.Still have tons of games with original boxes and content.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2021)

normanaj said:


> old Tandy 286


Man that's an old one . They're fun to mess with .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 6, 2021)

Video games are my second obsession next to barbecue. I spend way too many hours playing RPGs on my Xbox One. Mass Effect trilogy, Dragon Age trilogy, Skyrim, Witcher III have eaten up the better part of my last 5 years or so. My wife is so understanding that I need an outlet. She has her own thing that she does while I am gaming but I really do need to dial back my time in front of the screen on these games. That being said, I love the huge open world games that appear from time to time these days. Most of the first person shooter games can't hold my attention for long. I love the games with complex plots and stories that can branch for replayability. I'm happy to see that I'm not the only game addict here on the forum.

G


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Video games are my second obsession next to barbecue. I spend way too many hours playing RPGs on my Xbox One. Mass Effect trilogy, Dragon Age trilogy, Skyrim, Witcher III have eaten up the better part of my last 5 years or so. My wife is so understanding that I need an outlet. She has her own thing that she does while I am gaming but I really do need to dial back my time in front of the screen on these games. That being said, I love the huge open world games that appear from time to time these days. Most of the first person shooter games can't hold my attention for long. I love the games with complex plots and stories that can branch for replayability. I'm happy to see that I'm not the only game addict here on the forum.
> 
> G


You and I play the same type games. Ever play Dragon Dogma ? Another great standalone RPG is Shadow of Mordor. I tend to find these type games somewhat manageable for time sink. Add in the MMO element and I play way to much. My favorite thing to do in most MMO's is to become fabulously wealthy buying and selling on the auction houses lol. I enjoy quests and leveling etc. but I LOVE buying and selling to earn gold. That's why I now avoid MMO's lol. If it weren;t for that i would like try Amazons new release New World. I also have Greedfall in my Steam library to try at some point. If you like Witcher 3 you would love the newer Assassins Creed games as well. Anything from Origin on. They changed that from straight action to an action RPG much like Witcher. I loved Origin.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> smokeymose
> Dan , you got me goin through some boxes . I still have the original 8 bit Sega console with a few games .
> I have all kinds of PC stuff down there . From full working machines to a bunch of parts and games .
> My Son has his game cube and an N64 with a bunch of games . Has a PS3 and 4 set up in his room .
> Might get some of it set back up .


It's going to be a long, cold winter, Rich, and you can't cook ALL the time. Hey it's better than sitting on the couch like a bump on a log watching TV


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 7, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Video games are my second obsession next to barbecue. I spend way too many hours playing RPGs on my Xbox One. Mass Effect trilogy, Dragon Age trilogy, Skyrim, Witcher III have eaten up the better part of my last 5 years or so. My wife is so understanding that I need an outlet. She has her own thing that she does while I am gaming but I really do need to dial back my time in front of the screen on these games. That being said, I love the huge open world games that appear from time to time these days. Most of the first person shooter games can't hold my attention for long. I love the games with complex plots and stories that can branch for replayability. I'm happy to see that I'm not the only game addict here on the forum.
> 
> G


I'm partial to the open world adventure games as well. I also like being able to see your character instead of just a gun in front of you.
Assassins Creed Odyssey is huge and there's a bit of interesting Greek history.
I normally don't play every day and then maybe an  hour or so total, but I picked up Witcher "Wild Hunt" the other day and think I spent off and on around 3 hours with it yesterday LOL! The graphics these days are so much better and a console is definitely cheaper than dropping $1500 or more for parts to build a gaming PC.


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 7, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Who can forget "You have died of dysentery".


For me it was always "From the animals you shot, you have 1,250 lbs of meat but can only carry 200 of it back to your wagon".


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 7, 2021)

I actually bought an XBox and a headset.  I play PubG with my youngest son, who is 5 hours and 1 state away.  
With the headset, we can do game strategy or chat about college football, or whatever.  It is a nice way to keep in touch with him without doing a phone call.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 7, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> For me it was always "From the animals you shot, you have 1,250 lbs of meat but can only carry 200 of it back to your wagon".


I always felt bad about that, so wasteful


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> I always felt bad about that, so wasteful


Cook it all and gorge haha


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> I always felt bad about that, so wasteful


Look at it this way.......you are on a wagon in the middle of nowhere in the 1800s.....the meats gonna kill you anyways lol


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Look at it this way.......you are on a wagon in the middle of nowhere in the 1800s.....the meats gonna kill you anyways lol


But i could trade the meat for 3 wheels and a wagon tounge....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2022)

I playing  WatchDogs Legion for a while now.  Really enjoying this and it goes on forever.


----------



## idahopz (Jan 8, 2022)

I play video games like I do just about everything in my life - feast or famine, with times that I play non-stop and then not at all for a while. Although I started with the original Wolfenstein back in the old DOS days, I left video games until 2009 when I discovered Far Cry 2 which is still my favorite - primitive, but kind of like reading a good book - leaves much to the imagination. 

I continued with the Far Cry franchise which is excellent, but then discovered the Assassin's Creed series - I've played most of them. Some are better than others, and some I play repeatedly especially since Ubisoft started offering Games +.

My latest favorite is AC: Valhalla - it is a huge game that gives interested gamers hundreds of play  hours. You can literally explore anywhere, do just about anything and have a great time experimenting.

However, with all that said, video games are a personal preference. I've a group of gaming friends (all old guys like me) and we all have our personal favorites - not all the same.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 9, 2022)

Well after a couple year hiatus I got the itch to do some gaming again. Decided while I was at it I’d treat myself to a bday gift of a new system. I used to flip them every 2 years to get plenty back to apply to the new. Waited a bit too long but will still get a few bucks back of of them gaming laptop I’m retiring. So tomorrow the new one arrives , I don’t travel as much anymore so went desktop.  Alienware liquid cooled Ryzen 7 5600x , Nvidia RTX3800, 32g 3400 dual channel ram, 2g SSD , killer wireless. Way more than needed but I like to make sure I’m good for a few years. Piddled with a few games I’ve bought and not played last the last couple years and have settled into Greedfall currently.


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 10, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Well after a couple year hiatus I got the itch to do some gaming again. Decided while I was at it I’d treat myself to a bday gift of a new system. I used to flip them every 2 years to get plenty back to apply to the new. Waited a bit too long but will still get a few bucks back of of them gaming laptop I’m retiring. So tomorrow the new one arrives , I don’t travel as much anymore so went desktop.  Alienware liquid cooled Ryzen 7 5600x , Nvidia RTX3800, 32g 3400 dual channel ram, 2g SSD , killer wireless. Way more than needed but I like to make sure I’m good for a few years. Piddled with a few games I’ve bought and not played last the last couple years and have settled into Greedfall currently.


Nice, enjoy!  I used to try and keep on on PC gaming but console is my go to now.  Managed to pick up an XBox Series X in Dec of 2020 and have been enjoying that since.


----------



## Garagebondit (Apr 24, 2022)

There are many reasons why your computer can start to run slower and slower. However, if you want to get rid of this problem, it's better to take action and find the main reason. For example, I've been using https://www.salvagedata.com/ for most computer-related problems. With their help, it's extremely easy to identify the problem; you should respond to some basic questions. However, if you don't find the answer after that, you can always contact them since there is always someone ready to help you. For me, they seem like the most understanding and helpful company.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 24, 2022)

idahopz said:


> I play video games like I do just about everything in my life - feast or famine, with times that I play non-stop and then not at all for a while. Although I started with the original Wolfenstein back in the old DOS days, I left video games until 2009 when I discovered Far Cry 2 which is still my favorite - primitive, but kind of like reading a good book - leaves much to the imagination.
> 
> I continued with the Far Cry franchise which is excellent, but then discovered the Assassin's Creed series - I've played most of them. Some are better than others, and some I play repeatedly especially since Ubisoft started offering Games +.
> 
> ...


 I’ve games for years as well with my first game on a floppy disk. I didn’t like the original few AC games but they have retooled it into more of an action RPG. Loved Origins and have Valhalla on the HD ready to roll. Currently playing Néw World until it bores me then will flip a quarter on a Valhalla and Red Dead II both of which are ready to roll on my PC. Like you I’m a feast or famine guy lol.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 24, 2022)

I about done with Sleeping Dogs.  Mostly hand combat which I normally don't care for to much.  I going to need a good RPG after this.  Play Far Cry  New Dawn and Cycber Punk before this.  They where pretty good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I about done with Sleeping Dogs.  Mostly hand combat which I normally don't care for to much.  I going to need a good RPG after this.  Play Far Cry  New Dawn and Cycber Punk before this.  They where pretty good.


RPGs were a bit scary in my day---Noisy too!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 24, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I about done with Sleeping Dogs.  Mostly hand combat which I normally don't care for to much.  I going to need a good RPG after this.  Play Far Cry  New Dawn and Cycber Punk before this.  They where pretty good.


Elden Ring looks gorgeous but is honestly just too damn hard to enjoy I think lol. Those Souls games are for hardcore people with a lot of time on hand.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2022)

Doesn't anyone play pong, donkey kong, or asteroids anymore.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 24, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Doesn't anyone play pong, donkey kong, or asteroids anymore.
> 
> Chris


Remember the game "tank" on atari years ago? Talk about hard-core graphics! 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Remember the game "tank" on atari years ago? Talk about hard-core graphics!
> 
> Ryan



Back in those days, Bear Jr said I wasn't allowed to play games like the one you had to catch bombs in the buckets of water.
He was afraid I'd break the Joystick!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Remember the game "tank" on atari years ago? Talk about hard-core graphics!
> 
> Ryan


I remember tank all to well. Inserted many a quarter in that game when I was younger.

Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 27, 2022)

I finished Witcher4 about a month ago and was sad to see it end. I guess they didn't come out with a 5.
I started Fallout4 just because I had it cheap and at first I didn't care for it because you had to learn how things work pretty much on your own, but now that I'm getting the hang of it I'm hooked LOL! Like Witcher, you can pick and choose your quests.
It's coming into yard, garden and BBQ season now so I'll have to make myself back off a little....


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 27, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I finished Witcher4 about a month ago and was sad to see it end. I guess they didn't come out with a 5.
> I started Fallout4 just because I had it cheap and at first I didn't care for it because you had to learn how things work pretty much on your own, but now that I'm getting the hang of it I'm hooked LOL! Like Witcher, you can pick and choose your quests.
> It's coming into yard, garden and BBQ season now so I'll have to make myself back off a little....


Have you played any of the more recent Assassins Creed? They seem to satisfy Witcher type play. I think the next Witcher is in the works


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 27, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Have you played any of the more recent Assassins Creed? They seem to satisfy Witcher type play. I think the next Witcher is in the works


I played with Assassins Creed Odyssey a while but just got tired of it. It's a huge game with fine graphics and I'll probably give it a go again sometime.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 27, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I played with Assassins Creed Odyssey a while but just got tired of it. It's a huge game with fine graphics and I'll probably give it a go again sometime.


I haven’t played that. I loved Origins  and have Valhalla to play sooner or later. I recently completed Greedfall. Although it’s not the most graphically advanced it’s non linear questing and freedom to just wander made it immensely fun.


----------



## bbqjefff (Apr 28, 2022)

I have a ps4 and I play mainly rpg's and fighting games. I also play wow and swtor on the computer.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 28, 2022)

No idea Witcher was a game...  What is up with the PS5?  I am not the first to jump on new gear but been hunting on and off for 2 years and no dice...


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 28, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I haven’t played that. I loved Origins  and have Valhalla to play sooner or later. I recently completed Greedfall. Although it’s not the most graphically advanced it’s non linear questing and freedom to just wander made it immensely fun.


Yeah, Greedfall was fun.  The graphics weren't bad or anything though.  Not the best by any means but pretty decent.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve games for years as well with my first game on a floppy disk. I didn’t like the original few AC games but they have retooled it into more of an action RPG. Loved Origins and have Valhalla on the HD ready to roll. Currently playing Néw World until it bores me then will flip a quarter on a Valhalla and Red Dead II both of which are ready to roll on my PC. Like you I’m a feast or famine guy lol.


You mentioned games on floppy disks which reminded me of my first serious foray into games - the original DOS version of Wolfenstein 3D. I even programmed my own level maps at the time - sure was fun.

I wish they had done the first AC games like Origins, but unfortunately the technology was not there at that time. I loved the Ezio games so much because of the history to be discovered in the game, much of it based on reality.

Now you've got me excited to get back home to download the unbelievably large updates I need to do to play Valhalla again. I'm kind of lazy though, I might defer until they update to include Games plus.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2022)

Looking through this list.  I joined Xbox Game Pass Ultimate.  Got 4 months for $26 so thought would give it a try.  Seem to be having a hard finding anything.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 24, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looking through this list.  I joined Xbox Game Pass Ultimate.  Got 4 months for $26 so thought would give it a try.  Seem to be having a hard finding anything.


I like Pub G - first person shooter.  Play it with my son who is 1 state away.  We wear headset...more fun than a phone call.

Just downloaded Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.  It is free and very popular.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> I like Pub G - first person shooter.  Play it with my son who is 1 state away.  We wear headset...more fun than a phone call.
> 
> Just downloaded Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.  It is free and very popular.


I have all those.  That seems to be my problem.  I have been going back and replaying games.  I just started Mass Effect the first one.  I have played 2 & 3.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 24, 2022)

My son and grandson have a lot of games, my son has a space ship fighting game and the 3D goggles, lord have mercy I only played it 1 time because I knew I would end up with the whole setup, probably over $1000 and afraid to ask lol


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2022)

Im also in the hunt for something new to entertain me. I played New World mmorpg for the last few months but kind of burnt on it. Just a boring daily grind. Tried Days Gone but hated it right of the bat as I don’t like any games where you have to drive things. Will try Horizon tonight. Both of these games I bought months ago on super buy deals. I’ve been debating buying Elden Ring but think it would be just frustrating vs fun. Anyone here play it?


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2022)

I usually find pre-owned games at Gamestop for a decent price, but 3 weeks ago while at Meijer there was a box in the aisle touting "buy 1 get 1 free. $19.99. I rummaged around 'til I found a couple.  Not bad for new.






I've been messing around with FARCRY. There are too many control functions IMO and I get tired of walking around seeing a gun stuck out in front of me but it's an open world game and you can choose where you want to go.
I rarely finish a game to the end but just get tired of them.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I usually find pre-owned games at Gamestop for a decent price, but 3 weeks ago while at Meijer there was a box in the aisle touting "buy 1 get 1 free. $19.99. I rummaged around 'til I found a couple.  Not bad for new.
> View attachment 652154
> 
> I've been messing around with FARCRY. There are too many control functions IMO and I get tired of walking around seeing a gun stuck out in front of me but it's an open world game and you can choose where you want to go.
> I rarely finish a game to the end but just get tired of them.


Far Cry games are good.  I have played all of them I think.  That Left Alive looks interesting.  Going to look for it.

Edit:  Looks like not on Xbox


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Im also in the hunt for something new to entertain me. I played New World mmorpg for the last few months but kind of burnt on it. Just a boring daily grind. Tried Days Gone but hated it right of the bat as I don’t like any games where you have to drive things. Will try Horizon tonight. Both of these games I bought months ago on super buy deals. I’ve been debating buying Elden Ring but think it would be just frustrating vs fun. Anyone here play it?


I tired of Days Gone real quick. I don't like it when you have to go from one point to another with no options. When I got stuck in tunnel and couldn't get out that was it. My daughter tells me I might like Elven Ring but I don't feel like spending $59. One of these days I'll find it cheaper.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I usually find pre-owned games at Gamestop for a decent price, but 3 weeks ago while at Meijer there was a box in the aisle touting "buy 1 get 1 free. $19.99. I rummaged around 'til I found a couple.  Not bad for new.
> View attachment 652154
> 
> I've been messing around with FARCRY. There are too many control functions IMO and I get tired of walking around seeing a gun stuck out in front of me but it's an open world game and you can choose where you want to go.
> I rarely finish a game to the end but just get tired of them.


I do PC games and absolutely have 1st person games. Keeps me out of many thst are likely nice but I just hate them. What’s that game on the left?


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I do PC games and absolutely have 1st person games. Keeps me out of many thst are likely nice but I just hate them. What’s that game on the left?


Yeah, I like to actually see my character.
It's called Left Alive. 
"NOVA SLAVA 2127 : During a devastating surprise invasion, three survivors must find a way to endure and unravel the truth about the war. Outnumbered, outgunned, and up against monstrous mechs, every choice the survivors make could be their last."
I haven't tried it yet but for ten bucks I figured WTH. I can always trade it or sell it at Disc Replay. I just hope it's not a puzzle game......


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 4, 2023)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Far Cry games are good.  I have played all of them I think.  That Left Alive looks interesting.  Going to look for it.
> 
> Edit:  Looks like not on Xbox


It's probably a good thing. I was tired of it after an hour.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2023)

I am now playing Dayz Gone and really enjoy it. It’s something in different than the RPG’s I normally play. Survival / action , almost gave up early because controlling the motorcycle you move around on at times was insanely hard. After the intro super easy.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2023)

I finished Mass Effect and now playing Halo Infinite.  I struggling to find games on this Xbox Pass that I have not all ready played.  Most look like kid games.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 4, 2023)

jcam222 said:


> I am now playing Dayz Gone and really enjoy it. It’s something in different than the RPG’s I normally play. Survival / action , almost gave up early because controlling the motorcycle you move around on at times was insanely hard. After the intro super easy.


I got stuck in a blocked tunnel and finally gave up trying to get past a zombie that kept popping out of a doorway......
Picked up The Elder Scrolls 5 / Skyrim yesterday and so far I like it a lot.
Gamestop only gave me $7.50 credit for 3 games. Might as well just keep them.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2023)

smokeymose said:


> I got stuck in a blocked tunnel and finally gave up trying to get past a zombie that kept popping out of a doorway......
> Picked up The Elder Scrolls 5 / Skyrim yesterday and so far I like it a lot.
> Gamestop only gave me $7.50 credit for 3 games. Might as well just keep them.


Skyrim is a great game. That zombie in the tunnel was very early wasn’t it? I finally figured you had to hit for PC the alt button repeatedly to squirm lose and then whack it to kill. Early game was frustrating but I’m glad I went back to it. Plays much like a stealth survivor game after


----------



## zwiller (Jan 4, 2023)

Santa brought my youngest (and me) PS5.  Deep into Demon's Souls.  The SSD makes dying every 3m tolerable.  LOL


----------

